# find "find" process



## circus78 (May 29, 2019)

Hi,
I am using FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE.
With `top`I noticed a particular PID with very high CPU usage.
`ps faxuww` shows this:


```
root     27155   5.0  0.1 32956 20640  -  D    03:01      15:55.64 find -sx / /mail /usr/home /usr/src /var/mail /dev/null ( ! -fstype local ) -prune -o -type f ( -perm -u+x -or -perm -g+x -or -perm -o+x ) ( -perm -u+s -or -perm -g+s ) -exec ls -liTd {} +
```

Since this is a mailserver, I have lots of files in /mail path, so I would like to avoid some `periodic`task to run in such folder.
I think this is the "source":


```
# grep -r liTd /etc/periodic/*
security/100.chksetuid:     \( -perm -u+s -or -perm -g+s \) -exec ls -liTd \{\} \+ |
security/110.neggrpperm:            -exec ls -liTd \{\} \+ | tee /dev/stderr | wc -l)
```

I would like to know if it is safe to exclude /mail path from 100.chksetuid and 110.neggrpperm
Thank you!


----------

